# Any success with thugmaxxing?



## Swagwaffle (Sep 9, 2018)

Greetings i am working on completing my tattoos (very gangster i should note (half sleeve + hands tattoo'd) . Im also wearing nothing but expensive high end fashion. (Spent 5k at gucci over the weekend). Curious if i will ascend. Im a 5'4 manlet . My chin isn't pushed in. I get complimented on my green eyes only & nothing else. I have a small belly but skinny everything else (ectomorph). (yes i know its over but maybe thugmaxxing can save me & attract low iq low quality stacey)


thank you.


----------



## Madness (Sep 9, 2018)

TAKE Roids PM @Intel.Imperitive about them he's the expert here. eat proper and workout

Thugs don't wear Gucci imo


----------



## Unwanted (Sep 9, 2018)

Should've spent that 5k on some surgeries tbh, how are you so low IQ?


----------



## Tricky (Sep 9, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> Greetings i am working on completing my tattoos (very gangster i should note (half sleeve + hands tattoo'd) . Im also wearing nothing but expensive high end fashion. (Spent 5k at gucci over the weekend). Curious if i will ascend. Im a 5'4 manlet . My chin isn't pushed in. I get complimented on my green eyes only & nothing else. I have a small belly but skinny everything else (ectomorph). (yes i know its over but maybe thugmaxxing can save me & attract low iq low quality stacey)
> 
> 
> thank you.



Bro, with 5k you could have gotten a surgery that would improve your SMV. Is it too late to return the clothing?


----------



## Swagwaffle (Sep 9, 2018)

Madness said:


> TAKE Roids PM @Intel.Imperitive about them he's the expert here. eat proper and workout
> 
> Thugs don't wear Gucci imo


i do cardio in the morning. Lifting weights isn't my thing but i can try implementing it. I have access to the black market so getting roids is no problem but i highly doubt roids work on bad genes. Chad genes yes but incel genes no.


Tricky said:


> Bro, with 5k you could have gotten a surgery that would improve your SMV. Is it too late to return the clothing?


money is no issue for me . But i have a fear of surgery after my last cosmetic surger (i had a barrel chest . Surgery was 30k)


----------



## Madness (Sep 9, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> i do cardio in the morning. Lifting weights isn't my thing but i can try implementing it. I have access to the black market so getting roids is no problem but i highly doubt roids work on bad genes. Chad genes yes but incel genes no.


Roids work and Intel can hook U up usually

Saying weights arent you're thing is cope


----------



## Swagwaffle (Sep 9, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> Should've spent that 5k on some surgeries tbh, how are you so low IQ?


i dropped out of high school my senior year. However i do have a succesful business but yes im low iq in general.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 9, 2018)

You’ve got to have a bit of a bad boy reputation to thugmaxx properly, if you don’t have a reputation to back up your thuggish looks, you’ll look like a plastic gangster and pretty damn pathetic.


----------



## Swagwaffle (Sep 9, 2018)

Jaded said:


> You’ve got to have a bit of a bad boy reputation to thugmaxx properly, if you don’t have a reputation to back up your thuggish looks, you’ll look like a plastic gangster and pretty damn pathetic.


whats a good gang to join?


----------



## Tricky (Sep 9, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> i do cardio in the morning. Lifting weights isn't my thing but i can try implementing it. I have access to the black market so getting roids is no problem but i highly doubt roids work on bad genes. Chad genes yes but incel genes no.
> 
> money is no issue for me . But i have a fear of surgery after my last cosmetic surger (i had a barrel chest . Surgery was 30k)



Lifting weights is discipline. It forces you to commit to something that's hard. Beyond that, being a fat or super skinny guy at your height isn't optimal either.


----------



## Swagwaffle (Sep 9, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Lifting weights is discipline. It forces you to commit to something that's hard. Beyond that, being a fat or super skinny guy at your height isn't optimal either.


high iq . Makes sense. Ill lift weights but i won't expect results for a good 5 years. i used to lift consistently and seen no physical results only strength gains.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 9, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> high iq . Makes sense. Ill lift weights but i won't expect results for a good 5 years. i used to lift consistently and seen no physical results only strength gains.



If you're not seeing growth, make sure a few things are in order

1. Are you sleeping enough?
2. Are you resting long enough between sets?
3. Are you eating enough food?

Your weight should go up slowly while you lift. This ensures that your body is in a caloric surplus, which is the environment required to build muscle tissue. There are some genetic non-responders, but they can't make progress after around 1-2 months, no matter WHAT they do. If you've been able to add any weight beyond that window, you have the potential to build muscle.


----------



## Madness (Sep 9, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> high iq . Makes sense. Ill lift weights but i won't expect results for a good 5 years. i used to lift consistently and seen no physical results only strength gains.


If you aren't afraid of side effects take high doses of dianabol but ask @Intel.Imperitive because im not sure. but this should be good for gains you can look up cycles or ask intel


----------



## Tricky (Sep 9, 2018)

Madness said:


> If you aren't afraid of side effects take high doses of dianabol but ask @Intel.Imperitive because im not sure. but this should be good for gains you can look up cycles or ask intel



Please don't tell people to take high dosages of drugs, and then say "im not sure". If you don't know something, it's OK to not give advice about it.


----------



## Madness (Sep 9, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Please don't tell people to take high dosages of drugs, and then say "im not sure". If you don't know something, it's OK to not give advice about it.


I said to ask intel

If he was a thug he would take whatever the fuck btw


----------



## Swagwaffle (Sep 9, 2018)

ppl don't know the long term effects of roids. I have friends who are balding at 25 & they were roiding in high school. Its un natural. Im good on roids.


----------



## Madness (Sep 9, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> ppl don't know the long term effects of roids. I have friends who are balding at 25 & they were roiding in high school. Its un natural. Im good on roids.


Ok if thats how U feel its up to U


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 9, 2018)

Save 80k for limb lengthening. Everything else (fashion, gym, tattoos...) is irrelevant and C O P E when you're 5'4.


----------



## Sparrow's Song (Sep 9, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> Should've spent that 5k on some surgeries tbh, how are you so low IQ?


Wasted 5K on non surgical copes? What a fucking heathen.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 9, 2018)

OP, what's your goal exactly? Like, are you trying to get a GF? Pump and dump chicks?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 9, 2018)

Madness said:


> If you aren't afraid of side effects take high doses of dianabol but ask @Intel.Imperitive because im not sure. but this should be good for gains you can look up cycles or ask intel



Lol, nobody should ever take dianabol at the reccomended dose let alone a high dose. Why Dbol when you have anadrol, almost as much gains with less water retention


Sparrow's Song said:


> Wasted 5K on non surgical copes? What a fucking heathen.



Tbh, Im prolly gonna spend £1200-1500/year on roids when I have the cash


----------



## Tricky (Sep 9, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Lol, nobody should ever take dianabol at the reccomended dose let alone a high dose. Why Dbol when you have anadrol, almost as much gains with less water retention
> 
> 
> Tbh, Im prolly gonna spend £1200-1500/year on roids when I have the cash



Just gonna leave the name Dallas Mccarver here


----------



## Madness (Sep 9, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Just gonna leave the name Dallas Mccarver here


Just gonna leave the fact that he took 15g per week of trenbolone


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 9, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Just gonna leave the name Dallas Mccarver here



Do you know how much 15g of Tren a week is? 

Most people take 400-600mg/week of Tren a week. 

Zyzz was taking 2g of Tren a week and that was fucking crazy.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 9, 2018)

Madness said:


> Just gonna leave the fact that he took 15g per week of trenbolone



Just gonna ask the question on where you heard that, b/c that number isn't based on anything.

Edit: All the reports I've seen don't even come close to that number
https://www.evolutionary.org/dallas-mccarver-death-steroid-cycle/


----------



## Jaded (Sep 9, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> whats a good gang to join?


 You’ve got to be joking.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 9, 2018)

Jaded said:


> You’ve got to be joking.



I'm a white christian kid, and even know enough about gangs to not ask that question


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 9, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Just gonna ask the question on where you heard that, b/c that number isn't based on anything.
> 
> Edit: All the reports I've seen don't even come close to that number
> https://www.evolutionary.org/dallas-mccarver-death-steroid-cycle/
> View attachment 513



Lets say you're right. 

Do you know what kind of fucking cycle that is? The one you've just provided?!??!?!?!

Thats fucking insane, I never even knew it was physically possible to ingest that much AAS.

20-30x average the Insulin dose
2x the upper average HGH dosage 
5x the average anadrol dosage
4x halotestin dosage (for twice the time)
2.5x NPP dosage
2x Winstrol dosage
5 x Tren Dosage 
5x Test dosage
1.5 Boldenone dosage

Oh, and BTW, a recreational steroid user would take 3-4 of those compounds at the reccomended dosage max, maybe even just 1. Not as many as hes taking. 

His total dodage: 1.2230g

High end recreational dose: 1g

And thats taking your more CONSERVATIVE dose. His Test:Estro ratio was 130:1... 

BTW, after all those roids, he was only taking 2x the reccomended dose for estrogen control...


----------



## Tricky (Sep 9, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Lets say you're right.
> 
> Do you know what kind of fucking cycle that is? The one you've just provided?!??!?!?!
> 
> ...



To be clear, I didn't state or imply that you were going to take his exact dosages. You probably couldn't afford his cycle anyways. I wanted to ask that you be careful, especially since you mentioned that you wanted to spend "£1200-1500/year" on juice.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 9, 2018)

Tricky said:


> To be clear, I didn't state or imply that you were going to take his exact dosages. You probably couldn't afford his cycle anyways. I wanted to ask that you be careful, especially since you mentioned that you wanted to spend "£1200-1500/year" on juice.



Lol oh yh, shit, my annual spending on juice is like legit his weekly spending. He buys a lot more juice and most of it pharm grade. My cycles are much more simple and lower dose


----------



## Swagwaffle (Sep 9, 2018)

Tricky said:


> OP, what's your goal exactly? Like, are you trying to get a GF? Pump and dump chicks?


im trying to get a minimum of 2 ft close to a foid.

I reached closer points to a foid in my life but its been a while. I kind of hit a dry spell.

I operate an online business so I don't stumble upon foids.

My goals are to maybe have ability to make eye contact / smell foids breath atleast.

A 1-2 min conversation would uplift me. A hug or handshake would do as well. (strippers don't count)

Getting laid is just light years away.


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Sep 9, 2018)

Just go to a kickboxing gym and buy a shirt that has as many chinese letters that say "Kickboxing" or "MMA" as much as you can. now you have thugmaxxxed



Swagwaffle said:


> Greetings i am working on completing my tattoos (very gangster i should note (half sleeve + hands tattoo'd) . Im also wearing nothing but expensive high end fashion. (Spent 5k at gucci over the weekend). Curious if i will ascend. Im a 5'4 manlet . My chin isn't pushed in. I get complimented on my green eyes only & nothing else. I have a small belly but skinny everything else (ectomorph). (yes i know its over but maybe thugmaxxing can save me & attract low iq low quality stacey)
> 
> 
> thank you.



spending 5 bands on gucci as a 5'4 dude? fucking lol


----------



## Tricky (Sep 9, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> im trying to get a minimum of 2 ft close to a foid.
> 
> I reached closer points to a foid in my life but its been a while. I kind of hit a dry spell.
> 
> ...



DM me a pic. I know what you're going through, I got some ideas


----------



## Swagwaffle (Sep 9, 2018)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> Just go to a kickboxing gym and buy a shirt that has as many chinese letters that say "Kickboxing" or "MMA" as much as you can. now you have thugmaxxxed
> 
> 
> 
> spending 5 bands on gucci as a 5'4 dude? fucking lol


buying a kickboxing shirt is probably worse tbh. It reminds me of a "Tap Out" hoody i used to wear. I realized why am i wearing this if im a scrawny fuck.


Tricky said:


> DM me a pic. I know what you're going through, I got some ideas


I have too much anxiety to do this type of action. If I was on xanax I wouldn't be giving a fuck & would be able to send u it.


Height is everything.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 9, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> buying a kickboxing shirt is probably worse tbh. It reminds me of a "Tap Out" hoody i used to wear. I realized why am i wearing this if im a scrawny fuck.
> 
> I have too much anxiety to do this type of action. If I was on xanax I wouldn't be giving a fuck & would be able to send u it.
> 
> ...



I know the feeling. Well look, you probably won't be able to send it for quite some time. Do what you think is best.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 9, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> thugmaxing


Dude if you're 5'4 thugmaxing prolly won't help unless you're a famous rapper in your area or a gang leader of some sort


----------



## x69 (Sep 10, 2018)

Jfl at spending 5k at Gucci. Buying fake gucci makes you even more low class lmao


----------



## Slasher (Sep 10, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> I have access to the black market 30k)


I'm impressed , don't they have child prostitutes in that market? Why not just fuck one of those?


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 10, 2018)

Slasher said:


> I'm impressed , don't they have child prostitutes in that market? Why not just fuck one of those?
> View attachment 521


Reported to the FBI.


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> Reported to the FBI.


FBI open up


----------



## Slasher (Sep 10, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> Reported to the FBI.


Reported to the NSA for being muslim


Tony said:


> FBI open up


FBI would be a great way for statusmaxxing , but you gotta be fit and smart


----------



## Swagwaffle (Sep 10, 2018)

I will keep this thread updated if any success is reached thru thugmaxxing. Its all just a matter of time untill i fully have everything set to look like a thuggish white nigger & can start being social.


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Sep 10, 2018)

Hope this is a satire post


----------



## Swagwaffle (Sep 10, 2018)

SubhumanOverload said:


> Hope this is a satire post


nope .

these are goals right now for me if u want to visually see.

First off RIP Mac Miller.





My tattoos are almost done and they are very similar to Macs . Sleeve + hand tattoos.

This makes me look more like a bad boy. & someone who doesn't give a fuck. 

I believe its giving me a +1 so now im like a 4/10 instead of a 3/10.

i gave myself 3 points because im (white , green eyes, $$) now im going to have tattoos so its +1 . Im a 4/10

Now with expensive fashion clothing that is eye catching & fuck boyish. I will be a solid 5/10 .

Living alone next year is going to be another +1 (i live with an incel roommate who doesn't get girls at all either)

. I will then be a 6/10 male.

I watch porn everyday & im hoping to land a big booty bitch (PAWG) once I start hunting.


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Sep 10, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> nope .
> 
> these are goals right now for me if u want to visually see.
> 
> ...





Pics of your current tatts?


----------



## carnage (Sep 10, 2018)

Jfl what a stupid decision to spend money on clothes. Lifting results take years unless you blast like a motherfucker. Don't do roids unless you know what you are doing bcs you'll end up with horrible sides otherwise.


----------

